# Jingle time again.



## alleyyooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Talked to Tom for a bit today and he said he was going to be paying $60.00 for good coyote pelts this winter to the end of the year. He tends to think with the well below normal cold that the pelts will really be good and thick.

I wasn't able to get any one to go out with me in the morning so I am going to see if I can call some in the morning. Another coyote hunter I have been taking to had been calling for a week not and doing well untill today and nothing showed for his efforts both morniong and evening.

Told me that he has been starting with a full volume Jack rabbit in distress for 5 minutes then going to a soft cotton tail rabbit. Said most appear with in 10 minutes leading him to believe they are hungry. I asked if he had checked to see what they had been feeding on and he said he had not skined and dressed one yet.

 Al


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 1, 2018)

What do you use? 22-250? .223?? .204?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 2, 2018)

220 Swift and some times a 243 mostly when it is windy.

 Al


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 10, 2018)

I forgot you own a .220swift. @MustangMike has a Ruger M77 in .220swift too. He used to put a hurting on the woodchuck population with his. What's your recipe for coyotes?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 10, 2018)

*Crock pot coyote.*

2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours.

Coyote soup.
Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potato&#8217;s, chopped
Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender.

*Cajun Coyote
*
INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh or thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 


*VIETNAMESE STIR FRIED COYOTE WITH LEMON GRASS.
*
THE MARINADE.
1 Stick fresh or 2tb dried
Slices lemon grass
2 lb Coyote meat, cut into
Small pieces
1 Garlic clove, large
0.5" cube fresh ginger
1 tb Sugar
1 1/2 tb Tomato paste
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 ts Chili powder
1/4 ts Ground turmeric

Also needed 
2 Cloves garlic
3 tb Vegetable oil
1 tb Fish sauce OR salt to taste
4-8 tb coyote stock
3 1/2 oz Onions

First prepare the marinade. If you are using fresh lemon grass, cut it
crossways into very thin slices, starting at the bulbous bottom end and
going up around 6". Discard the straw like top. If you are using dried lemon
grass, soak it in 4 tb of hot water for an hour. Put the coyote pieces in
a bowl, add the fresh lemon grass or the drained soaked dried lemon grass
(save the soaking liquid). Peel and crush the large garlic clove, peel the
ginger and grate it finely. Add the garlic
, ginger, sugar, tomato paste,
salt, chilli powder and turmeric to the coyote. Mix, cover and set aside
for 1-24 hours, refrigerating if necessary. Peel and finely chop the two
garlic cloves. Put the oil in a wok or large, lidded frying pan and set
over a high heat. When it is hot, put in the garlic. Stir and fry for 30
secs or until the garlic is golden. Add the coyote along with its
marinade. Stir and fry for 5-6 mins or until the coyote browns a little.
Add the fish sauce and either the lemon grass soaking liquid or 4 tb stock.
Stir once and cover. Cook on a high heat for 5 mins. Lift the lid and stir,
adding another 4 tb of stock. Cover, turn the heat to low and cook for
another 5 mins. While the coyote cooks, peel the onions and cut them into
0.75" dice. Separate the onion layers within the diced pieces. Turn the
heat under the coyote to high, remove the wok lid, add the onion and fry
for 1 minute. Lift the coyote out its oil and serve.

*Howlin' Coyote Stew
*
1/2 cup uncooked lentils
2 large or 4 small potatoes - well scrubbed, but not peeled
2 good sized carrots, quartered lengthwise and cut into 3/4" slices
2 good sized stalks of celery, chopped
1 tsp whole fennel seeds 2 cloves finely chopped garlic, more if you like 
2 cups low sodium tomato juice
2 cups water or veg broth
1 tablespoon chili powder, more if you like
1 healthy pinch crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano 

Dump all ingredients in pressure cooker. Bring to high pressure. Cook 8 minutes. Let pressure release naturally. Add salt to taste 
This is very thick and hearty. If it's too thick, add some water or veg broth.

*Coyote Quesadilla*


1 (6-ounce) boned out, coyote hind quarter
1 tablespoon Blackening Spice, recipe follows
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
6 ounces canned refried beans
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
3/4 cup shredded pepper jack cheese
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
1 tablespoon finely chopped cilantro leaves
1 Roma tomato, diced
3 large flour tortillas
1 tablespoon granulated garlic
1 tablespoon freshly crack black pepper
2 teaspoons granulated onion
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 tablespoon salt
Directions.

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
Rinse and pat dry the coyote meat dry, and rub with 1 tablespoon of the Blackening Spice. Heat the oil in a cast iron skillet over high heat, add the chicken and cook until brown and cooked through, about 6 minutes on each side. Remove to a cutting board, cool slightly and slice. Cover to keep warm.
Heat the beans in a small pot over low heat until heated through and keep warm. Prepare the remaining ingredients and have them ready for assembly.
Heat a griddle or cast iron pan to high and toast the tortillas on both sides until crisp (if you try to fold them, they will crack).
Lay out 1 tortilla on a cookie sheet and evenly spread it with half of the beans, 1/3 of the cheeses, 1/2 of the blackened coyote, 1 tablespoon of the green onions, and cover with a second tortilla. Repeat this layering order with the remaining ingredients. Finish with the third tortilla and garnish with the remaining cheese, cilantro and diced tomatoes. Bake for 5 minutes. Remove from the oven and portion with a slicing knife into 4 wedges.

*Coyote Stew 
*
Chunk up 2lbs of coyote meat into 1/2" cubes, fry in pan.
1/2can mild Pace Picante sauce
1/2 can tomato sauce
1 can corn
1 can green beans
mix meat, sauces, and veggies in pot, stew for 5 hours.


 Al


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 10, 2018)

Al, I'm sorry I misled you. I meant bullet load. What's your favorite "recipe" for .220 swift that you use to harvest the coyotes. Do you hand load your own rounds??


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 10, 2018)

MechanicMatt said:


> Al, I'm sorry I misled you. I meant bullet load. What's your favorite "recipe" for .220 swift that you use to harvest the coyotes. Do you hand load your own rounds??


LMAO here, AL killed it!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 11, 2018)

You asked for my recipe so I assumed you ment how do I cook my coyotes. those are my favorite. I did get a recipe on how to grind coyote and some beef and meat loaf. Haven't tried it yet. 

I do hand load every thing except rim fires and rarely shoot a rim fire any more after being held hostage.

220 swift I use IMR 4064 (I think) and a sierria 224 55gr. HPBT gameking bullet doing about 3800fps.

IMR 4756 same bullet doing about 1600 fps for squirrels. equal to a 22 mag round.


 Al


----------



## capetrees (Jan 11, 2018)

MechanicMatt said:


> Al, I'm sorry I misled you. I meant bullet load. What's your favorite "recipe" for .220 swift that you use to harvest the coyotes. Do you hand load your own rounds??


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 11, 2018)

My apologies again Al. Yeah guys, Al literally killed it. I just didn't imagine someone actually eating them, too close to my household K9 in my mind for me to think about eating them. But different people like (and eat) different things.... 
different strokes for different folks...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 11, 2018)

I will add one more thing, all those recipes look good! I'd probably try one, just substitute a different meat.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 11, 2018)

I ate dog in VN and found it very tasty. Coyote isn't any different really as the dogs in VN were free rangeinbg and ate what they could find like coyotes.


 Al


----------

